# We need another show to Happen in Massachusetts suggestions please.



## tanksalot (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello, A lot of collectors here in Massachusetts & the surrounding states attended the Dudley bike show thanks to bike Mikes Generosity over the years . Mike has relocated &  a new show is being worked on.Either from Mikes new location or nearby his new location. ) But very likely wont take place until spring at this point .( I could be wrong ) .
We have lost the Museum of transportation show .
We have lost the Monson bike show.
No Howe's Caverns any more .( The concept of a family destination for a show was a great idea I believe.)
And others over past years.
I'm glad there is Fitchburg Rides & a couple of other shows that are still around.
The reason for this thread is so that people that attend these shows have any suggestions going forward to help create a new vintage bike show venue to post ideas locations ect.
I'd consider trying to figure out a show venue local to me but I'm so far East. I feel my location although beautiful to host a Summer ride/ Pub crawl would not work for a good central location for a lot of collectors to have a bike show.
This is meant to be a positive post to help with the lack of shows we suddenly have in Mass.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)

I have been talking to Mike about it for a few months.... But I think we missed the window on having one outside at the old location. And the new location is not ready yet.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 14, 2018)

I have also been talking to Mike your right the window has closed unless someone has a indoor location for a winter show.. I realize its a long shot I'm hoping this post helps in some way to maybe get another show started.A lot of people like going to Mikes shows & the others.  I'm hoping this post starts a collective conversion to see if there's any ideas that may help.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)

Up until a few weeks ago we still could have had a swap meet in the front parking lot of the old Dudley flea market. I have done outside swaps in Nov and Dec. Just need to advertise it, and get the word out.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)

A Monson show would be great.


----------



## Barto (Nov 15, 2018)

I would go to most any in RI, MA (Monson would be great) or CT...I'm not much of an organizer though


----------



## wesmamyke (Nov 16, 2018)

I've been thinking about trying to do something in Florence/Northampton, or possibly Greenfield.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes, there have been some great shows in the past in Mass. Missing all of them, especailly the Larz show and Monson. Thankfully we still have Copake but that's only once a year. Looking forward to Mike opening the new place.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 20, 2018)

The "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap will absolutely be on this year once again.  We had our best year so far in 2018 with our new spacious and easy to access area.  Also always a FREE EVENT for vendors...........................As an added bonus, you can take in the Iver Johnson bike show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

Handyman said:


> The "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap will absolutely be on this year once again.  We had our best year so far in 2018 with our new spacious and easy to access area.  Also always a FREE EVENT for vendors...........................As an added bonus, you can take in the Iver Johnson bike show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Pete in Fitchburg



Great news!


----------



## Barto (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah, gotta get something - I don't mind paying up -  the shipping fees are killing me!!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 20, 2018)

Barto said:


> Yeah, gotta get something - I don't mind paying up -  the shipping fees are killing me!!



You can drive to my house any time to shop or pub crawl .


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 22, 2018)

I have all intentions of having a Winter swap meet in the Munson area this February.   Please stay tuned for the date.  This will Annual event in honor of Jim Huntington.

Thank you, Joe


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 22, 2018)

If you are interested please feel free to jump in with I am in reply. Please send all replies directly to jrapozaebay@gmail.com. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 23, 2018)

Would attend any upcoming meets in the New England area.
Hammerhead


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 23, 2018)

yep.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 23, 2018)

Monson works for me, location wise. Would love to attend.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 25, 2018)

A Monson show would be great ---I slept over night in that hall one year --definitely haunted -- and a really cool place


----------



## Barto (Nov 26, 2018)

That would be great!!!


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 2, 2018)

I always thought about having a swap in Lowell but to find a venue for it might be pricey and a hassle. Losing Monson, Larz Anderson and now Dudley really just leaves us with Fitchburg and then the Seabrook swaps. The best show for me I can remember was the 1 and only swap at Nick Bennetts shop in Arlington MA right off the Minuteman bike path which gave the swap a ton of public foot traffic which isn't common at most bike shows. Over the past 9 years out of all the swaps I been to I've notice 1 major flaw at every bike swap its dealer on dealer action. How come people outside of bike collectors don't go to bike shows? Is it the early morning hours or say location? I believe bike swaps could thrive in New England if more were done to reach out to the public . Any where near Boston would be ideal because of the colleges, Worcester would be good also and any other college based town.  I am no organizer but I am sure in any major city a permit is required I could be wrong but I would like to assume so.  I always thought Lowell would be good for a bike swap like somewhere off the Lowell Connector Lowell being 40 minutes north of Boston 45 minutes from Worcester short drive from NH.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2018)

Mr.RED said:


> I always thought about having a swap in Lowell but to find a venue for it might be pricey and a hassle. Losing Monson, Larz Anderson and now Dudley really just leaves us with Fitchburg and then the Seabrook swaps. The best show for me I can remember was the 1 and only swap at Nick Bennetts shop in Arlington MA right off the Minuteman bike path which gave the swap a ton of public foot traffic which isn't common at most bike shows. Over the past 9 years out of all the swaps I been to I've notice 1 major flaw at every bike swap its dealer on dealer action. How come people outside of bike collectors don't go to bike shows? Is it the early morning hours or say location? I believe bike swaps could thrive in New England if more were done to reach out to the public . Any where near Boston would be ideal because of the colleges, Worcester would be good also and any other college based town.  I am no organizer but I am sure in any major city a permit is required I could be wrong but I would like to assume so.  I always thought Lowell would be good for a bike swap like somewhere off the Lowell Connector Lowell being 40 minutes north of Boston 45 minutes from Worcester short drive from NH.





We also had the Charlestown show. It use to be under the highway overpass by the Neco Factory. That was always a good show.


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 5, 2018)

I used to do the Charlestown show with my dad.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I used to do the Charlestown show with my dad.




I remember.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 7, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I used to do the Charlestown show with my dad.



That was a fun show in a interesting location.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 8, 2018)

MIT had some bike shows a few years back it was ran by a grad student but they didnt last long since they were down the street from the Cannondale store.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 8, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> If you are interested please feel free to jump in with I am in reply. Please send all replies directly to jrapozaebay@gmail.com.
> 
> Thank you, Joe



Joe, I am in. Jim Barnard


----------



## Jim Barnard (Dec 8, 2018)

In the works now is a Swap in Westfield MA (the home of Pope Manufacturing -Columbia Bicycles) the 350th anniversary of the city.. The date available to us is May 12th and this year that day is Mother's day. I suspect we would loose 1/2 the vendors to Family responsibilities. We have NOT pulled the trigger yet because to make a misstep on the first date of a yearly event presents an uphill battle in the coming years.

I think one day swaps need to be on a Sunday to accommodate the high percentage of shop owners needing to work Saturday. This will be tied into a city wide celebration, but that will not help if the swap starts at dawn and is dead at 11am... when the public is getting out if church.

HELP
Suggestions??

Jim 860 670 4501

Planning NEW LONDON CT (JCT of I-95 and I-395) swap for September 1 or 8th or 15th.  Comments???


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> I think one day swaps need to be on a Sunday to accommodate the high percentage of shop owners needing to work Saturday. This will be tied into a city wide celebration, but that will not help if the swap starts at dawn and is dead at 11am... when the public is getting out if church.





One day only. Sunday is the best. Book the date as soon as you can and start promoting the meet !!!!

Make sure the place has a big parking lot, and that the vendors can park on their spots.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 9, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> In the works now is a Swap in Westfield MA (the home of Pope Manufacturing -Columbia Bicycles) the 350th anniversary of the city.. The date available to us is May 12th and this year that day is Mother's day. I suspect we would loose 1/2 the vendors to Family responsibilities. We have NOT pulled the trigger yet because to make a misstep on the first date of a yearly event presents an uphill battle in the coming years.
> 
> I think one day swaps need to be on a Sunday to accommodate the high percentage of shop owners needing to work Saturday. This will be tied into a city wide celebration, but that will not help if the swap starts at dawn and is dead at 11am... when the public is getting out if church.
> 
> ...




Jim - I would definitely be interested in the Westfield and New London swaps. Keep me posted.

Re: the Westfield swap - It would be cool to have a display area for Westfield built bikes similar to how the Fitchburg Rides event had for Iver Johnson's.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 9, 2018)

I think a late morning bike show would work best something like 8am to 1pm or 9am to 2pm . The excuse of the early bird getting the worm is old since if you stick around longer enough at a bike show you can clean up when  dealers are getting ready to leave.


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 9, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> I have all intentions of having a Winter swap meet in the Munson area this February.   Please stay tuned for the date.  This will Annual event in honor of Jim Huntington.
> 
> Thank you, Joe



That will be nice, I'm Shure Alberto from CT would be very happy too.


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 9, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> In the works now is a Swap in Westfield MA (the home of Pope Manufacturing -Columbia Bicycles) the 350th anniversary of the city.. The date available to us is May 12th and this year that day is Mother's day. I suspect we would loose 1/2 the vendors to Family responsibilities. We have NOT pulled the trigger yet because to make a misstep on the first date of a yearly event presents an uphill battle in the coming years.
> 
> I think one day swaps need to be on a Sunday to accommodate the high percentage of shop owners needing to work Saturday. This will be tied into a city wide celebration, but that will not help if the swap starts at dawn and is dead at 11am... when the public is getting out if church.
> 
> ...





Jim Barnard said:


> In the works now is a Swap in Westfield MA (the home of Pope Manufacturing -Columbia Bicycles) the 350th anniversary of the city.. The date available to us is May 12th and this year that day is Mother's day. I suspect we would loose 1/2 the vendors to Family responsibilities. We have NOT pulled the trigger yet because to make a misstep on the first date of a yearly event presents an uphill battle in the coming years.
> 
> I think one day swaps need to be on a Sunday to accommodate the high percentage of shop owners needing to work Saturday. This will be tied into a city wide celebration, but that will not help if the swap starts at dawn and is dead at 11am... when the public is getting out if church.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jim keep us posted, it's about an hour and ten minutes from Farmington


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 9, 2018)

TANKSALOT,
YOU WANT TO START ANOTHER SWAP MEET OR SHOW?
YOU CAN DO IT!  TAKES A LOT OF WORK, BUT IT HAS BEEN DONE.
I DID WITH ROBIN BRIDGES ABOUT 25 YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS
YOUNG AND NAIVE, BUT WE DID IT IN METRO CHICAGO!
START LOOKING FOR A SITE IN YOUR HOME TOWN AND GET
A PARTNER TO HELP.
BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!  EVEN STARTED A SWAP MEET OUT OF MY GARAGE
IN THOSE DAYS WITH ANOTHER COLLECTOR, WHO HAS SINCE PASSED.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 5, 2019)

Time for a bump. We used to have a lot of bicycle shows in Massachusetts .
If anyone has a venue please chime in there must be others that feel the need for bike shows in Massachusetts .
We went from 9 shows a year average to 1 in Massachusetts !!! 
In the mean time Ill keep my eyes open for a venue please help by doing the same.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2019)

Handyman said:


> The "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap will absolutely be on this year once again.  We had our best year so far in 2018 with our new spacious and easy to access area.  Also always a FREE EVENT for vendors...........................As an added bonus, you can take in the Iver Johnson bike show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Pete in Fitchburg



When is the next show?


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 9, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything from Mike in Dudley I wonder when the new building will be ready.


----------



## Santee (Feb 9, 2019)

My Mother lives in Springfield Mass. I would be stoked to plan my summer vacation around a show or swap in Mass..


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 9, 2019)

So Im guessing no Jim Huntington memorial show in Monson ...


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> So Im guessing no Jim Huntington memorial show in Monson ...




That would be nice.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 10, 2019)

No Jim Huntington show that I'm aware of . But I would like to see one. 
I did hear Bike Mike looks like he will have a spring show at his new place.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Mike in Dudley I wonder when the new building will be ready.



I was told Spring show at his new location details coming soon .


----------



## Handyman (Feb 10, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> When is the next show?




Hi Giovanni,

Not trying to avoid your question on the dte of the "Fitchburg Rides" swap.  I have an email into the team and we are looking at dates.  We want to make sure we are not in conflict with any shows in New England.  I'll post the date here just as soon as it's confirmed.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Barto (Feb 24, 2019)

Bump this conversation


----------



## Duchess (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm not a people person or organizer, but I've thought Salem Common would be a great place to have a bike show, maybe classics from different eras and categories (if enough show up) and a custom section, maybe voting for a few categories of awards. Salem is a college town, historic Salem Common is very visible and gets a lot of tourists and resident traffic, it's about a mile from the train station, and they host a bicycle race there in the fall. I think a focus on swap meets makes the event more of an "in-crowd" kind of thing that pushes away the normals, which is what I think most of us would want to avoid. I'm not saying a not to have booths, but I think it would be more appealing to the general public to emphasize more general appeal bikes, like customs, bright colored ballooners, and antiques like high wheelers and hobby horses (if we can get them to show) to show the evolution of the bicycle and the fun aspects. Speaking of history, the PEM is two blocks away and, at that, perhaps the Essex St. pedestrian way running along its facade across from the fountain would be another option.

I was thinking of doing one of those tweed rides with my ex this year, but the calendar still has question marks for the exact date sometime in April, while everything else on the vintage calendar has an full date, so it doesn't look like it will happen.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 4, 2019)

Please check out the Wethersfield, CT  Event on June 9th.

Mike's Dudley swap was my first years ago, and modelled ours after that. Ours is a bit different though as it is done through a school system. We have lots of "civilians" who walk through as well as the usual crowd. I was also lucky enough to go to Monson a couple times before it wound down. 

SO please consider making the trip to ours... it is worth it.

Secondly, please don't make yours the same date as ours. Always the 2nd Sunday in June. This year June 9th.

Our philosophy is that "all ships rise with the tide (if we don't torpedo each other)." We are happy to cross promote and spread the word to help grow the entire scene of swaps and shows in NE and hopefully receive the same treatment in kind.

https://www.facebook.com/events/2272840756332072/


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 4, 2019)

Handyman said:


> The "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap will absolutely be on this year once again.  We had our best year so far in 2018 with our new spacious and easy to access area.  Also always a FREE EVENT for vendors...........................As an added bonus, you can take in the Iver Johnson bike show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Pete in Fitchburg



Send me a flier and we'll put it out at the Wethersfield show, like we have in the past.
tbrown@wethersfield.me


----------

